# Last minute questions about Aruba



## MOXJO7282 (Feb 2, 2009)

Getting really excited about our first trip to Aruba this Saturday. We have a few more questions.

Credit cards - any issue with conversion. Any issue with credit cards to speak of?

What about ATMs? I hate withdrawl fees. How does that work in Aruba? Any Chase ATMS by chance?


----------



## jojo777 (Feb 2, 2009)

We go to Aruba every year and we have never had any issues using credit cards.  I can't remember using ATMs. We usually bring some cash and use our credit card.  

Here are my aruba tips:

1. Be sure to eat at Madamme Jeanettes and El Gauchcos they are our favorites
2. Bring a soft sided rolling cooler as a carry on for at the resort.  You can make pina coladas and other frozen drinks, freeze them in gallon ziplocs and pour them into cups at the pool/beach. (you can throw a sandwich in there too if you like lol)
3.  Bring some non perishable food in the luggage, crystal light etc. to save money
4.  Buy groceries at Lings and eat breakfast and lunch "in" to save money.  The food in Aruba is wonderful (a little pricey) and you will want to go out for nice dinners at night.

The jet skiing is wonderful the beaches are beaches are beautiful.  Be warned that you will be going back year after year, it's additive.  

If you have other specific questions let me know. We LOVE Aruba.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Feb 2, 2009)

The whole island works in dollars so there is no conversion.  If you go into a non-tourist establishment (grocery store etc) make sure they will ring you up in dollars.  You won't have any problems with your credit cards.  Beach activities-jet skis rental etc will normally charge a premium to use a cc.


----------



## LDT (Feb 3, 2009)

Be sure to call your CC company before you leave and let them know that you will be in Aruba so you won't have any problems.


----------



## TomR (Feb 3, 2009)

My Citi Bank Master card now charges a 3 percent foreign transaction fee regardless of whether or not the transaction was in dollars.  I understand many other credit cards now do something similar.


----------



## Blue Skies (Feb 3, 2009)

We were not charged a conversion fee last January in Aruba.  

We really liked Aruba.  The only negative aspect was driving to restaurants downtown in the evening.  The streets are not marked by street signs, so it is very difficult to know where you are, and very easy to get lost.  We eventually found our destinations, but it took awhile.  They need to put up street signs for the tourists!

Have a great time!


----------



## LDT (Feb 3, 2009)

Blue Skies said:


> We were not charged a conversion fee last January in Aruba.



When I called my CC companies they both said there would be a conversion fee.  I told them I had not seen it in the past and they explained that it was added in to the total.  We just got back and I checked and there were NO fees added in.


----------



## gretel (Feb 4, 2009)

*ATMs*

There are ATMs everywhere although not all work.    Be sure to pick "dollars" and not "florins" for your withdrawal. The only time I found getting money from ATMs an issue was after New Year's when the banks were closed for several days. Also, bring a back-up credit card as I had my ATM card "shut down" when I tried to use it unsuccessfully three times (the ATM was out of cash but didn't say that; it just kept declining me). Some places will give you a percent or two discount for using cash.


----------



## lvhmbh (Feb 4, 2009)

Why the heck do you need street signs????  We all just say "its the last Wendy's road - you know the one that's Sole Mare or.... you know just go up to the..... I have no idea what the street name are and I actually have a good map lol!!!  I'm in Aruba now and am opening a bank acct.  CMB said "we're the one on the way in to town"


----------



## Smooth Air (Feb 5, 2009)

lvhmbh, did I read somewhere that you will be in Aruba until September?

Smooth Air


----------



## disneydor (Feb 5, 2009)

Smokey Joe's also had the best ribs and fried oreos for desert which was amazing.  We also ate at Hadicurari(?) on the walkway to the beach from the Surf Club and was also very good.


----------



## lvhmbh (Feb 6, 2009)

Yes, I'm at Costa Linda until September 4.  Tought duty but.....  lol!!!


----------



## m61376 (Feb 8, 2009)

Joe-
We left as you arrived. Hope you have as good a time as we did- but I'm jealous- you're there for 2 weeks and we were only there for the one.

I did read that all the cc companies were charging that stupid foreign transaction fee, so I used the Capital One card I got for traveling out of the country, except for the AMEX for car rental since I like the coverage it affords.

Have a great trip!


----------



## gresmi (Feb 8, 2009)

I have been with my cc card for many years. I cannot guarantee anybody anything here, but here is what I do. I let them know I'll be in so-and-so from x until y before I go. Upon return and receipt of statement with transaction fee, I call and tell them what a good customer I've been and ask to get it removed. I've not had them turn me down. (knock on wood; I also charge a lot to my card and pay it off fully at the end of every month).  It can't hurt to try.

'Nuff said.


----------



## Kathy Q (Feb 26, 2009)

Bring Traveler's checks.  I was on Aruba a few years ago when they had a telephone strike.  Credit cards and ATM's didn't work any place that required a dial up connection to confirm credit availability; which was pretty much everywhere at that time.  If you didn't have cash or traveler's checks you were out of luck.  It's possible this has changed, but I now always carry alternative ways of paying for stuff...  Just in case!


----------



## m61376 (Feb 28, 2009)

gresmi said:


> I have been with my cc card for many years. I cannot guarantee anybody anything here, but here is what I do. I let them know I'll be in so-and-so from x until y before I go. Upon return and receipt of statement with transaction fee, I call and tell them what a good customer I've been and ask to get it removed. I've not had them turn me down. (knock on wood; I also charge a lot to my card and pay it off fully at the end of every month).  It can't hurt to try.
> 
> 'Nuff said.



I also did this a few years ago when they first started charging those fees for a European trip and they did accommodate using the same argument. In today's climate I don't know if I'd count on it, especially if you are considering any big purchases (jewelry, etc.).


----------

